# ?? Which grinders are fitted with Portafilter "Hooks" or "stands" ??



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As title. Just doing a little planning here and wondering about this hands free idea.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You can grind hands free on the Profitec T64 (owned one for over 18 months) and the ECM Titan which is pretty much the same but more refined and ti burrs. The only thing is, that's possible as long as you don't have a dosing funnel in place, and the clip holds the PF by hanging to the inside of the basket.


----------

